# WTF drops Lajust for Daedo



## terryl965 (Mar 25, 2010)

Here is a piece from ladyTKD, if this is true than why would all of our international players use the Lajust system when oversea it will be Daedo?
I am really confused and why has'nt the USAT told anybody that the WYF is only backing the Daedo system?

Written by Administrator    Thursday, 25 March 2010 I was asked last night what happens with the LaJust (in regards to USAT) now that Daedo has been approved by the WTF. 
My understanding of the issue, is unless either side has reason to cancel the contract, you won't be seeing Daedo at USAT events. LaJust has an exclusive contract, even if it were dumped by the WTF. So plan on buying those footies now and renting or buying those chest protectors in2011.
I am personally interested in how the new LaJust requirements will affect the recreational players. The argument was made that those who are serious about this will want to use LaJust and EBP and will already be buying their systems, so they will be thrilled. Which wasn't my point, my point was why would the "Elite" division who is in this for fun and recreation want to spend an extra $40 or so for footies and next year who knows how much to rent their own EBP. Take into account, they can go anywhere.
The answer back was that to get the 6 figures from LaJust, the more groups required, the more money received by USAT. My question was/is how much money will be lost by competitors who aren't willing to pay this expense when they can go elsewhere for recreational competition? Will the money received by LaJust make up for all the money lost for every competitor in the recreational division that doesn't want to pay that extra? That would be $35 membership, entry fees, hotel room kickbacks etc....
 I was assured that if there was a substantial loss of revenue over the issue, they could cancel the LaJust contract. 
We'll see.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 25, 2010)

Gee, so if you compete both nationally and internationally, you need two LAjusts and two Daedos.  Now that's about two grand in gear right there, assuming that Daedo prices theirs similarly to Lajust.

Daniel


----------



## Manny (Mar 25, 2010)

terry I think the only thing expensive gear like LaJust is going to detract competitor from the tournaments. The e-gear sistem is too expensive and even if rented will be costly for the average kid or mom who has to pay an entry fee plus the e-socks and the e-hogu.

I think that maybe sport TKD would be open to two divisions The E-Gear tornament and the traditional tournamet where average kid can compete with the normal equipment.

I think TKD competition would be like the pistol competition such as IPSC where you have stock division (pistols as they came from the factory and normal gear you can but at waltmart) and the Unlimited division where the sky is the limit in gadgets and electronic stuff.

Manny


----------



## ATC (Mar 25, 2010)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Gee, so if you compete both nationally and internationally, you need two LAjusts and two Daedos. Now that's about two grand in gear right there, assuming that Daedo prices theirs similarly to Lajust.
> 
> Daniel


Well the problem is not with WTF, the problem is with USAT. USAT should be following WTF which sets the rules and standards for all of sport TKD. Still USAT does what it wants to make money. They are killing themselves. Most of the other orgs let WTF set the way and then they follow. This is what should be happening with USAT also.


----------



## ATC (Mar 25, 2010)

Also it should be noted that WTF did not drop UaJust, it simply approved a second hogu EBB system. So both UnJust and Daedo are both approved by WTF. Now what one each org chooses to use is up to each org. It just happens that in Europe and Asia they are use Daedo. We should follow suite but unless it makes USAT money don't expect to much.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 25, 2010)

As far as I can tell, Daedo USA is still run by the Lopez family. Yes, THAT Lopez family. http://daedousa.com/

I've said it before, they certainly have an interest in making encouraging USAT to get in line with the rest of the TKD world. We'll see how it goes, but my $$ is on USAT getting onboard with Daedo in the near future.


----------



## Archtkd (Mar 25, 2010)

IcemanSK said:


> As far as I can tell, Daedo USA is still run by the Lopez family. Yes, THAT Lopez family. http://daedousa.com/
> 
> I've said it before, they certainly have an interest in making encouraging USAT to get in line with the rest of the TKD world. We'll see how it goes, but my $$ is on USAT getting onboard with Daedo in the near future.


 
Very interesting. The question that could be asked from all these is whether the WTF is on the up-and-up when it comes to how it selects it's "approved" vendors for anything. Isn't it interesting that a major shareholder -- if not the main one -- of Mookas, an approved WTF vendor, is also the new president of the Kukkiwon? This report about the battle Adidas had with LaJust over the first generation of WTF approved e-hogus has very interesting points: http://www.atm-sport.eu/download/wtf_adidas_ebp_may_09.pdf


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Mar 25, 2010)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Gee, so if you compete both nationally and internationally, you need two LAjusts and two Daedos.  Now that's about two grand in gear right there, assuming that Daedo prices theirs similarly to Lajust.
> 
> Daniel


Two grand does seem expensive at first but compared to most sports/hobbies it isnt too unrealistic. As a musician I know that two grand wouldnt go far at all and the same could be said for a lot of things. My child requires a laptop for school next year and by the time I buy it plus the necessary programs etc I wont be too far off spending two grand. It seems that nothing is cheap these days.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 26, 2010)

ralphmcpherson said:


> Two grand does seem expensive at first but compared to most sports/hobbies it isnt too unrealistic. As a musician I know that two grand wouldnt go far at all and the same could be said for a lot of things. My child requires a laptop for school next year and by the time I buy it plus the necessary programs etc I wont be too far off spending two grand. It seems that nothing is cheap these days.


Given that practice of taekwondo does not require any electronics, and that the addition of electronics, according to those who compete on a fairly substantial level, has not in any way helped the sport, I consider two grand a bit silly.

The fact is that two grand is two grand, no matter how you slice it.  For some (perhaps many at the present time), it may be the difference between competing and not competing.  My car was certified used and ran me about fifteen.  Had it been seventeen, or even sixteen, I would not be driving it.  

It is not the two grand by itself, it is the two grand on top of what people are already spending, which if you are competing on an international level, is probably more than two grand already.

Daniel


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Mar 26, 2010)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Given that practice of taekwondo does not require any electronics, and that the addition of electronics, according to those who compete on a fairly substantial level, has not in any way helped the sport, I consider two grand a bit silly.
> 
> The fact is that two grand is two grand, no matter how you slice it.  For some (perhaps many at the present time), it may be the difference between competing and not competing.  My car was certified used and ran me about fifteen.  Had it been seventeen, or even sixteen, I would not be driving it.
> 
> ...


Is it just people competing at the elite level required to pay the 2 grand? Im not really up with all this competition stuff.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 27, 2010)

From what I am gathering, no.  It seems to be at USAT events that the LAJust is required and at international WTF events that apparently the Daedo is required.

I would venture that local tournaments will not change any.  Mango, Terry, or ATC can answer this better.

Daniel


----------



## mango.man (Mar 27, 2010)

I am not familiar with any local event that is using the LaJust crap.  Not to say that there aren't any or wont be any in the future.  Just that I am not aware of them.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 27, 2010)

The only ones right now using the unjust crapola is USAT, why because they are money driven and need every penny they can get. The crap does not work and it is about time people stand up and be heard on the matter.


----------



## Archtkd (Mar 28, 2010)

Archtkd said:


> Very interesting. The question that could be asked from all these is whether the WTF is on the up-and-up when it comes to how it selects it's "approved" vendors for anything. Isn't it interesting that a major shareholder -- if not the main one -- of Mookas, an approved WTF vendor, is also the new president of the Kukkiwon? This report about the battle Adidas had with LaJust over the first generation of WTF approved e-hogus has very interesting points: http://www.atm-sport.eu/download/wtf_adidas_ebp_may_09.pdf


 
Meant Mooto in this post.


----------



## ATC (Mar 28, 2010)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> From what I am gathering, no. It seems to be at USAT events that the LAJust is required and at international WTF events that apparently the Daedo is required.
> 
> I would venture that local tournaments will not change any. Mango, Terry, or ATC can answer this better.
> 
> Daniel


As far as I am aware only the USAT events require UnJust. Local events are not using the system.


----------



## madtkdmom (Apr 14, 2010)

After our terrible National Qualifier in Fresno (USAT), I did some research and found that WTF added Daedo as approved equipment, but did not drop La Just.  The CEO of La Just posted a message on their facebook page in regards to what I call an Epic Failure in their conduct in Fresno.  They are now re-tooling so that the hogus are white with interchangeable patches to eliminate the need to purchase two hogus, and they are developing a sock with a built in in-step to comply with USAT rules for competitors under 13.  They (LaJust) were clearly unprepared to be used in mainstream tournaments.  There were not enough socks avalible - they blamed a fed-ex foul-up - and then couldn't provide insteps to fit into socks they had already sold.  I am so disappointed in USAT for choosing to partner with a company that doesn't even make a size 0 hogu when they are mandatory equipment for ages 8 and up.  I know lots of 8 year olds that do not fit a size 1 hogu nor the smallest size sock that is avalible.  Sad Sad Sad


----------



## ATC (Apr 14, 2010)

madtkdmom said:


> After our terrible National Qualifier in Fresno (USAT), I did some research and found that WTF added Daedo as approved equipment, but did not drop La Just.


Yes read post number 5 in this thread.



madtkdmom said:


> The CEO of La Just posted a message on their facebook page in regards to what I call an Epic Failure in their conduct in Fresno. They are now re-tooling so that the hogus are white with interchangeable patches to eliminate the need to purchase two hogus, and they are developing a sock with a built in in-step to comply with USAT rules for competitors under 13. They (LaJust) were clearly unprepared to be used in mainstream tournaments. There were not enough socks avalible - they blamed a fed-ex foul-up - and then couldn't provide insteps to fit into socks they had already sold. I am so disappointed in USAT for choosing to partner with a company that doesn't even make a size 0 hogu when they are mandatory equipment for ages 8 and up. I know lots of 8 year olds that do not fit a size 1 hogu nor the smallest size sock that is avalible. Sad Sad Sad


Yes Fresno was a big failure for the Jr's. They use the pressure sensor for the hogu for the Jr's. and it was terrible. I saw hand pushes get registered as a score, as well as knees and even chest to chest bumps. My daughter lost in overtime in a clinch and push away by the other girl. The push away scored a point and that was that. The only good thing was that she had already qualified at the CA State games.

It was terrible to say the least.


----------

